# titan 640ix problem. flows back out from return hose



## Dreamer (Nov 20, 2013)

I have replaced the prime/spray value and packings but after I prime it then switch to spray it will build up for a bit then seems to reach a point and paint comes back out the prime return hose. I've switched prime value on another sprayer and have a new one too. 

The digital part on the sprayer is not lit up but not sure if that matters. 

Any ideas


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Pressurizes and then let's go?
Sure sounds like the switch, but that's kind of weird that it does try to pressurize.:blink:
I've gone through several 440's, 447's, and an 840 ix and every problem has been either a cleanliness issue or a bad packing.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its the pressure transducer. Its over pressurizing. Those prime valves are a safety, most dump at 4000psi so that's why it keeps dumping pressure.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its the pressure transducer. Its over pressurizing. Those prime valves are a safety, most dump at 4000psi so that's why it keeps dumping pressure.


Yes. Likely the problem. The transducer is easy to replace...so go for it.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 20, 2013)

I replaced the fuse, thinking that might be the problem. Remember 
The digital display also does not work. Would that cause a problem or separate problem or a symptom ???? 

Another thought:

I can't remember now if I have had this one running since. But at one point I accidently crushed the female phone clip the transducer plugged into. I replaced the female clip but keep getting a "transducer error" on the digital display, and nothing would turn/run. so I ordered the transducer, but never put it on because I ended up 
ended up redo'ing the phone clip and then it started running/[pumping.

I am pretty sure it got used after this, but I may be confusing it with another one. 

Wrote all that in case that might make a difference. 


But I'll replace the transducer and see what happens.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bells and whistles in general are no good IMO. weather on a airless, a vehicle, a fridgerator or whatever. Just more things to break. digital display?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Digital displays are nice for reference, but not very accurate. Most times I see them, they aren't working or waaaaay out of calibration.

*the digital display not working would be a separate issue most likely. The pump should work properly regardless if the display is working or not.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 20, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Digital displays are nice for reference, but not very accurate. Most times I see them, they aren't working or waaaaay out of calibration.
> 
> *the digital display not working would be a separate issue most likely. The pump should work properly regardless if the display is working or not.



Thanks.. that is what I was worried about. since I transponder is hooked up to the digital stuff via that phone female connect. I was thinking it was all the same when everyone said it was the transponder. 
The manual says that the "knob" overrides anything input into the digital display, but I was worried about it not working at all. 


So I'll just replace the transponder and see what happens. 
It will be one day next week though.. 
But thanks so much everyone for the comments. 

I have a couple more sprayers I've been trying to fix ( I am not an expert by no means ) and I'm glad I've finally found a place to ask questions.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That'll be $35, I take PayPal...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> Bells and whistles in general are no good IMO. weather on a airless, a vehicle, a fridgerator or whatever. Just more things to break. digital display?


Have to agree with that, Oden.
But Hillary 2016? Really?
Sorry, Bill. I'll stop now.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Oden said:


> Bells and whistles in general are no good IMO. weather on a airless, a vehicle, a fridgerator or whatever. Just more things to break. digital display?


I agree with you, but I do like bells and whistles. Heated seats and all that lol.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if you have changed the transducer and the prime spray valve it is the electronic pressure control. If the machine is 4 years old or newer it is under warranty if not. the EPC is pretty expensive


----------

